# 1992 240sx for sale



## spenj0rk (Feb 9, 2009)

I am thinking about selling my s13 and I am not sure what to ask for it. The car has 190k. on it 5spd. hatchback. Cold air kit, 16" rims (not sure of the brand) they look like the drift style rims. 80% tread on mich. 50 series tires, apexi style muffler w/ scilencer. The car runs very well but has the motor TAP TAP I think it is the chain guard and I am going to look into it. The body is in good shape except for a dent where the rf fender and door meet but the door clears it just fine. The sunroof glass and gasket needs replace, the previous owner made one out of lexan and siliconed it to where the gasket goes. I am new to this type of car but it looks really good even with the small cosmedic issues. Let me know that you think. I am in salem, va. 24153


----------



## (((JOsh)) (Mar 13, 2009)

is the interior in good condition?
I'm guessing it's a ka sence it has 190k
what about rust?
are there any cracks in the dash?
what color is it?
if you want send me a pic ([email protected])

then we can go form there


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The NADA book value is around $2700 for a 1992 240sx with 190,000 mi.


----------



## chadpulsfort (Jun 22, 2009)

do you know what the nocking is from? timming off? how much u want?


----------



## David48 (May 3, 2009)

Well, as a reference, I just bought a 1992 with 153,000mi, and a pretty good body for $1,700. That was wholesale though.


----------

